
Scary Xiaomi Phone (2017) - milankragujevic
https://blog.kunalmhatre.com/scary-xiaomi-phones/
======
milankragujevic
I have verified some of the claims in the article myself with a Redmi phone
running MIUI 10, as it keeps connecting to api.ad.intl.xiaomi.com (and
similar), and since it's blocked on my network, it keeps retrying every minute
indefinitely.

More info: [http://blog.thijsbroenink.com/2016/09/xiaomis-analytics-
app-...](http://blog.thijsbroenink.com/2016/09/xiaomis-analytics-app-reverse-
engineered/)

